# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps AP & GL tables

## kader_bathusha

Importance tables i AP & GL 

any body explain AP tables & GL tables?

----------


## dv.meshram

Ap_batches_all,ap_invoice_all,ap_invoice_line_all,ap_invoice_distribution_all,ap_invoice_payment_all,ap_check_all,ap_check_farmate all,ap hold codes, ap bank ,ap bank bramches,ap bank account uses all,

----------


## ggchowdary

GL Tables are 

GL_JE_HEADERS
GL_JE_LINES
GL_INTERFACE
GL_Sets_Of_books
GL_code_combinations

Thanks
Chowdary

----------

